# Free mints, gum, have you tried it and do you still do it?



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I think the idea that uber drivers should offer premium services like complimentary drinks, snacks all this stuff is pretty crazy. The margins don't support it.

However, tips are low, and I was thinking about having a couple of cups in rear cupholders with some very cheap bulk candy (the big mints that melt in your mouth and double bubble gum). I'd only partially fill these (some people would just grab them all as free candy).

Also maybe sell bottled water for a couple of bucks...? I have a minivan and room for a small cooler at the front.

If you've tried these sorts of things, do you still do them?


----------



## MrPerro (Aug 21, 2017)

I got bottle of water in each of my doors so if they want to grab it more than welcome. Only 2 people from the 120 rides have grab them. Only 1 gave me $1 tip. I only do it because it's 110+degrees and most of the time I end up drinking all 4 bottles LOL. My trips are 10-15 minutes on average so I don't offer anything else than that. for $5=$7 each trip not worth it.


----------



## Renee515 (Jul 6, 2017)

Nobody uses my complimentary hand sanitizer for their nasty, germy hands.


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

Absolutely not.

Tips (other than jars, which have some utility) are better generated through good service imho. Freebies are a waste of time.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I have never offered freebies. Have had 3 out of 9600 trips ask if I had water. My market is small college town with 4 riders for 2 miles. Some nights, I have 100 different people in and out of my car. No way am I going to clutter the car with 95 bottles of water each with 2 sips removed. Currently, 4.90 on last 500 rated trips. No reason to change anything.


----------



## XNDABOX (Jul 18, 2017)

I offer water and snacks. At 16 cent per item for me. I may lose a water bottle or two a day. I have only noticed more tips from those who partake. And if you think about doing this, you should make sure you are not just picking up college students. They take and don't even know what a tip is.


----------



## Laino (Jul 29, 2017)

We are drivers, not a charity for the thirsty and hungry pax. Don't spoil them because you will get a bad rating later for not having these. I hate when some driver share he is doing that "ohh yeah just cost me couple of quid". It's not professional, a clear sign he is a naive, new driver who still believes he is the knight in a shiny armor for the pax. It ends with questions over here "why someone rate me low"? Maybe because you didn't offer him a BJ!


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

I have a small cooler in the back of the car. I only offer water airport people. They generally appreciate it after a long flight. When I am doing the college crowd I don't even think twice about giving. However I did give a guy a bottle the other day because he was so drunk in I had to help him oUT of the car. Figured he couLD use some water. Knew it would not get me a tip but that's ok.


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

I keep water in my glove box, which the AC keeps fairly cool. 

I only offer it when I feel they need it or they are asking if I have any. 

At $0.25 a bottle here for the cheapest water, since we have $0.13 bottle deposit/enviro fees. I don't want to offer to everyone. Especially with a bunch of rides grossing $2.65 minimum fares. 

I had a trip with 4 pax all requesting water on a 3 min drive. I just said I didn't have any. Already losing money on that ride, no need to help make the situation worse.


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

uberxcalgary said:


> I keep water in my glove box, which the AC keeps fairly cool.
> 
> I only offer it when I feel they need it or they are asking if I have any.
> 
> ...


Some states are so weird with that. I can buy a 24 bottle case for $2-$2.50 depending on sale. We were in maine last month and I was confused why my 6 pack of pepsi was more than shelf price until o looked at receipt damn bottle tax. I left the empties in the room as a tip to house keeping


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I think the idea that uber drivers should offer premium services like complimentary drinks, snacks all this stuff is pretty crazy. The margins don't support it.
> 
> However, tips are low, and I was thinking about having a couple of cups in rear cupholders with some very cheap bulk candy (the big mints that melt in your mouth and double bubble gum). I'd only partially fill these (some people would just grab them all as free candy).
> 
> ...


The uber shills pass out all kinds of free stuff, all kinds. But they don't actually drive.


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

Here it's $3.95 for a 35 bottle case. 

After bottle tax and sales tax it's $8.93.

We can return the bottles for $0.10 refund each so I would get $3.50 back. Except the passengers would take them with them as well. Take the water bottles and leave their other garbage in my seat pockets.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I offer them to my pax. I've been driving for 11 months and I still hand out freebies. Most pax don't care, but some pax appreciate them.

I get occasional tips. I have no idea whether there is any coorelation to the candy, but if there is it is subtle. That said, the candy is cheap. It would only take a small tip to cover a bag of candy.

I provide treats to try and boost my ratings mainly. Not sure it works there either but I doubt it hurts.

I do like the warm fuzzy feeling though when someone gets excited to see some candy.


----------



## XNDABOX (Jul 18, 2017)

Laino said:


> We are drivers, not a charity for the thirsty and hungry pax. Don't spoil them because you will get a bad rating later for not having these. I hate when some driver share he is doing that "ohh yeah just cost me couple of quid". It's not professional, a clear sign he is a naive, new driver who still believes he is the knight in a shiny armor for the pax. It ends with questions over here "why someone rate me low"? Maybe because you didn't offer him a BJ!


Dude, I know you are trolling but calm down. You don't do it. Fine. But act like you have some respect for your fellow drivers. Anyone can offer whatever they please.


----------



## Laino (Jul 29, 2017)

Probably I hurt your feelings, so I'm a troll. And...no I don't respect my "fellow" drivers doing it. Maybe you should call Butters to edit out the negative comments.


----------



## XNDABOX (Jul 18, 2017)

Laino said:


> Probably I hurt your feelings, so I'm a troll. And...no I don't respect my "fellow" drivers doing it. Maybe you should call Butters to edit out the negative comments.


So I see we have a keyboard warrior. Don't let those fingers type too hard, might squeeze out that banana in your tailpipe


----------



## Laino (Jul 29, 2017)

Oh snap! I've got nothing to say. You win! Get yourself a glass of cold water to celebrate.


----------



## XNDABOX (Jul 18, 2017)

Laino said:


> Oh snap! I've got nothing to say. You win! Get yourself a glass of cold water to celebrate.


Thanks! I appreciate the gamesmanship. Sipping sweet tea in Texas! I love you.


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

I give my riders a full glass of "shut the hell up"!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I sell bottled water for $1.50 a bottle. (half the cost of Disney)


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

When I first started I had water & gum or mints... about the 4th person to *demand *it from me changed things... I keep gum & mints for me, carry my own sweet tea, if I want to offer it to someone who seems to respect that it's mine to offer I will. Anyone asking for it, who feels entitled to it I just say no, I don't drink water /chew gum or have mints. I agree, by passing this stuff out we are training these entitled pax to expect it. And when you don't have it your 4 stars or less.. not that I care about stars... just not *pacifying *entitled people.


----------

